# Getting a new oil boiler fitted - gas oil



## cbyr1983 (5 Jul 2010)

I have an old oil boiler with an asbestos flue running to roof level. It runs on gas oil.

I was thinking about having a new oil boiler fitted, but I understand these run on kerosene. I would also much prefer to have a balanced flue rather than the asbestos eyeshore up to the roof.

Has anyone had this done? What needs to be done re gas oil residue. I imagine I would run it down as low as possible, but can you just pour kerosene into the tank thereafter or does it need to be cleaned out (or even replaced)?

Thanks


----------



## you're gas (6 Jul 2010)

Kero is a cleaner fuel than gas oil but with adjustment either your old burner or a new one can be optimsed to run on either fuel. Why not time your new instalation shortly after your next fill is due. Have Kero delivered and a couple of days/weeks later have your new boiler installed. In the mean time if you want to do it right, agree with the installer of the new boiler that he optimises your old burner to run on kero (this involes reducing the pump pressure and adjusting the air to suit).

You should replace the flue. Most likely the boiler manufacturer will specify a balanced flue. This guarantees the required amount of combustion air is available at the burner and allows you to put the flue through an external wall instead of running a chimney, keeping your flue lenght short and improving efficiency.


----------



## DGOBS (6 Jul 2010)

you're gas, a condensing oil boiler CANNOT be configured to run on class d fuel oil, it must be run on kero!


----------



## you're gas (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks for clarification DGOBS.  Since the question didn't mention a condensing boiler I skipped straight to how to change the fuel.


----------



## cbyr1983 (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks lads,

I might get someone to change it over. I have about 500 litres of gas oil so I'll hold off probably until the Spring, I don't like messing with the systems in the winter, though maybe it would only be a 1-day job.

My existing boiler must be very inefficient. It has no baffles, and I can feel a huge amount of heat coming off it into the boiler shed. I think it was put in sometime in the 60s.

I had a guy replacing some radiators for me and he suggested that he could fit a new boiler for around €1100, including balanced flue. However, he said it would be a standard efficiency boiler. 

He said a condensing boiler would be more like 2 and a half grand supplied and fitted.

I wouldn't mind, but I'd be connecting it to some gun barrel piping... I'm not having the floors dug up downstairs. Plus I wouldn't get grant as no heating controls other than existing wall stat and TRVs I put on all the rads when I replaced the rads.

Has anyone any ideas on a decent standard efficiency boiler. What about a firebird popular? How much oil are you saving a year from using a condensor when you've only got a 3 bed semi?


----------



## DGOBS (7 Jul 2010)

Your Gas, well, as it did mention a NEW oil boiler, and since since April 2008 it is against building regulations to fit an non-condensing appliance, i applied common sense


----------



## you're gas (7 Jul 2010)

Once again DGOBS, thanks for clarifying.

Having not seen the installation and based on my obvious shortage of common sense, I thought it best not to assume that the instalation might not have some exempting factors from Part L of the regs you are obviously so familiar with and chose just to answer what was asked.

P.S. As unlikely as it might be, but, just in case I ever make it on to Mastermind, what day in April 2008 were the regs amended?  ha,ha


----------



## cbyr1983 (9 Jul 2010)

DGOBS said:


> Your Gas, well, as it did mention a NEW oil boiler, and since since April 2008 it is against building regulations to fit an non-condensing appliance, i applied common sense


 

So my supplier is having me on - he shouldn't be fitting a non-condensor then?

Seems bizarre that they're still sold - I read on firebird website that they were still available.

Regarding the regs, if he puts in a standard efficiency boiler, could he then be struck off RGI or these types of bodies or something for non-compliance with regs?


----------



## DGOBS (10 Jul 2010)

No he can not be 'struck off' RGI as this body only governs the safety aspects of gas.

As Your Gas rightly points out, under certain circumstances a non condensing boiler may be fitted, where it is proven that fitting a condenser would be of considerable cost and trouble, but seeing as you can cheaply buy electrically drive condensate pumps to take away condensate in almost any installation these pint being made is moot!

As installers, do we not have a responsibility to the planet (let alone our children) to reduce carbon emissions where possible! I am glad this subject can be shrugged off with such levity.

31st of March 2008

Since March 31st 2008 when installing a replacement oil or gas boiler it is now a requirement that the boiler be condensing, where practical (Section L3, Building Regulations Part L amnement – S.I. No. 847 of 2007:- http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentandHousing/BuildingStandards/)

A guide to assess specific situations where the provision of condensing boilers is not practicable can be downloaded from the www.seai.ie website

just incase your ever on mastermind, sounds more like don't mind!


----------

